# M50 Toll - Where is toll?



## BOXtheFOX (9 May 2011)

I am heading toward Donegal soon. I will be travelling on the M50 from the southside and will need to turn off at the Blanchardstown exit. Will I have passed through the toll barrier at this stage or is it further on.


----------



## stephnyc (9 May 2011)

yes, the toll is between the lucan exit and blanch


----------



## Bronte (10 May 2011)

Cannot tell you where it is but it's an absolute shambles.   Particularly for tourists.  You hopping along on the M50 and are supposed to read signs that there is a toll up ahead and are given messages about a web where you can pay.  I guess the tourists are going to stop the car and write that down.  I think there's also a phone number and an option of paying at fourcourts (explain that to a tourist) etc.  Blink and you'll have passed it without even knowing it.  Every single time I've passed it in the last couple of years the messages are slightly different.  Luckily I'm in a rented Hertz car and the toll is billed to my Amex account with no extra admin charges.


----------

